# Laserdrucker auf dem Balkon?



## Ajkula (8. August 2012)

Habe mir einen größeren Laserdrucker (SW) besorgt, und möchte diesen aus Platz- und Gesundheitsgründen (Tonerstaub) auf dem balkon unterbringen.
Habe mir überlegt das Ganze in einen Kasten aus Holz und Plexiglas zu stellen und darüber einen Bezug aus LKW-Plane zu schneidern.
Nun wird es auf dem Balkon im Sommer sehr heiß (und der Ausgang von der Klimaanlange ist auch in der Nähe) und im Winter eben doch auch kalt.
Denkt ihr der Drucker kann das übestehen, bzw. könnte es Probleme geben wenn da durch verdampfung gesundheitsschädliche Dämpfe enststehen?


----------



## Enisra (8. August 2012)

naja
wenn das nicht zu Warm oder zu Kalt und auch zu Feucht wird sollte das kein Problem sein ob um ein Gerät ein Haus oder ein Glaskasten ist, allerdings solltest bedenken das in einem Haus leichter im Rahmen bist und die Spezifikationen von Temperatur und Luftfeuchte stehen eigentlich in der Anleitung. Aber einfach so hinstellen und vor Regen schützen, auf einer dauerhaften Ebene, eher nicht


----------



## svd (8. August 2012)

Würde ich auch nicht machen. Selbst *im* Haus kann es, an ungünstigen Orten, zu Beschädigungen am Gerät kommen.

So haben wir zB ein Faxgerät, eigentlich kaum benützt, das im Erdgeschoß steht, über's Jahr gesehen doch relativ hohe Temperatur- und Luftfeuchtigkeitsschwankungen mitmacht. 
Das LCD Display ist schon ausgefallen, am Netz hängend, knistert und knackt das Faxgerät auch andauernd (weswegen es mittlerweile nur noch ausgesteckt betrieben wird. ).

Gesundheitliche Beeinträchtigungen durch den Drucker (bzw. Toner) selber, sollten eigentlich nicht entstehen. 
Dazu muss er dir zB. schon auf den Fuß fallen. Selbst wenn du während eines Gewitters auf dem Balkon steht um den Drucker einzustecken, dürfte dir, statistisch zumindest, wenig passieren.


----------



## Mothman (8. August 2012)

Ich glaube die modernen Drucker sind wirklich nicht tragisch. Und du sitzt ja auch nicht 24/7 direkt vorm Gerät und bist am non-stop Drucken, oder?!

Bleibt das Platzproblem. Aber ich würde einen Drucker trotzdem nicht unbedingt der Witterung aussetzen. Auch wenn du nen Schutz drum baust. 
Dann lieber im Kinderzimmer aufstellen und die Kinder auf den Spielplatz schicken*. 

*die können das Wetter besser vertragen^^


----------



## Ajkula (8. August 2012)

Nun der steht im Wohn/Schlafzimmer, ob das so gut ist?


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2012)

Es ist sicher nicht _gesundheitsfördernd_, aber ob es _schädlich_ ist, ist auch nicht erwiesen. Bei all den Sachen, die man im Alltag so "abbekommt", ist ein kleiner Laserdrucker zu Hause aber ganz sicher kein relevanter Faktor.

Die Untersuchungen, laut denen evlt. Gesundheitsprobleme befürchtet werden, sind an sich eher Theorie, weil halt MEHR Feinstaub&Co messbar ist als wenn da KEIN Drucker steht - d.h. es GIBT halt Emissionen, die ein Tintenstrahler nicht hat - man hat aber selbst für Büros extrem sehr viel Druckaufkommen pro Tag nicht nachweisen können, dass es schädliche Mengen sind, obwohl da auch oft nicht grad die modernsten Drucker im Einsatz sind. Vermutlich macht es am Ende mehr aus, ob Du nun 50m weiter oder näher an einer Hauptstraße wohnst oder nicht, was die Frage "bin ich schädlichen Emissionen ausgesetzt" angeht 

Wenn Du trotzdem Sorge hast: gibt es keinen Platz im Flur oder so? Kann man nicht evlt. an einer Stelle ein Möbelstück ersetzen oder ergänzen, damit der Drucker da hinpasst?


----------



## Ajkula (9. August 2012)

Flur wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## zocka-zora (9. August 2012)

Es gibt auch Feinstaubfilter. Diese würden (nach Werbeangaben, also mit Vorsicht zu genießen) über 90% des Staubes filtern, wurden von einer Stiftung für Allergieforschung ausgezeichnet, und seien daraus kleine Luftverbesserer im Arbeitsbereich.

tesa Clean Air - Feinstaubfilter für Laserdrucker


----------

